
The wave toward legalization ignores the serious health risks of marijuana - MagicPropmaker
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/01/04/opinion/marijuana-pot-health-risks-legalization.html
======
rhwk97
My major reason for supporting legalization is that when you legalize
marijuana, you decrease the incentive for police to search cars, most of the
time by tricking people into giving voluntary consent, so that's a good thing.

On the other hand, smoking marijuana all day is most definitely not a good
thing. I never really thought about the health benefits.

------
lettergram
Very little research is even allowed as it is a schedule I drug. Further, all
the research I've read still points to it being significantly less dangerous
than alcohol.

To be honest, I have trouble trusting most of the research due to the
political nature.

